# If a rep scams people should the sponsor make it good.



## HeavyB (May 19, 2014)

If I rep posts up in buy sale and trade selling the same gear the sponsor sells and claims the are repping the sponsor. Said rep takes the money and runs should the sponsor make it good? Or should the sponsor try to help you track the rep down? Or should they just close you thread?

I know we have seen alot of sponsor go bad and the reps try to help and some fly the coop too. I look at this way if you rep for someone on this board you are standing behind that sponsor and they are standing behind you to be the face of the company.


----------



## raysd21 (May 19, 2014)

I think a nice 50% discount and free shipping would take away some of the sting so I could move on with my life and not harbor feelings of hate and resentment walking around wanting to kill somebody all the time.


----------



## HeavyB (May 19, 2014)

Yep you know the sponsor had a direct line to the rep and so does the rep to the sponsor.


----------



## KelJu (May 19, 2014)

That seems a lot like if a walmart employee starts selling you shit out of the back door, but then scams you out of money, Walmart now owes you?

That doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2014)

I agree, they should! But in no way do I fault the Co. he reps for or hold them responsible. He was simply an outlaw, a bandito if you will.


----------



## KelJu (May 19, 2014)

Also, I have never been fucked over by an individual, because I don't buy stuff except from the websites. I have been fucked over by companies that are sponsors here. One of them I have been fucked over twice. I have been fucked over by legit and non legit companies. Hell, I have been fucked over by amazon before. 

But, I have made 5 orders from Z, and never have I been fucked over. I think you are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 19, 2014)

If you do side business with a rep, the sponsor isn't responsible in any way, shape or form. 


Warrior


----------



## independent (May 19, 2014)

Ive been fucked by every sponsor on this board.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2014)

I just won't make side deals anymore, thanks GH.

Everybody made fun of this guy except me, cause I wanted him to stick around. The guy even changed his name like he was prince or some shit.

Never thought he'd fuck me?


----------



## HeavyB (May 19, 2014)

I just think the sponsor should chose the reps better. If they see they are selling the same gear and stating that it comes from the sponsor. It like they are resenting themselves as able to sale for the rep. I am not asking for any from the sponsor but they should try to help contact the rep. It works they other way around right. You have trouble with a sponsor you contact the rep right? 
Btw I haven't mentioned any sponsor name.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (May 19, 2014)

I never asked for the sponsor to give me gear. I mean make it good by ether contacting the rep for you or passing contact info. Oh hell don't let them be your rep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 19, 2014)

OP, I am sorry to hear you've been scammed by someone that a board sponsor has put their faith in rep for them.

If a rep scams you on a side deal it's not the fault of the sponsor and the sponsor is not liable.
That being said, if a rep scams you on a side deal you should let the sponsor know about it so that they are aware of what is going on.
The sponsor may tell the rep to make good on the deal, they may drop the rep altogether or they may do nothing at all.
This is also something that the mods and admins will stay out of because it does not directly involve a board sponsor.


If you're making side deals with a rep or just with some other board member or a guy in the locker room...ask for references and check them out.

Always be careful but no matter how careful you are, you most likely will get burned more than once in this game.
It's part of the "acceptable risks" we take.
If  you tell me, "I've been doing gear for 20 years and I've never been  scammed once", you're either lying or you don't know good gear from bad  and you shouldn't be doing this at all.

I do wish you luck resolving your issue.


----------



## heckler7 (May 19, 2014)

KelJu said:


> That seems a lot like if a walmart employee starts selling you shit out of the back door, but then scams you out of money, Walmart now owes you?
> 
> That doesn't seem right to me.


more like your corner drug dealer screwed you and now the supplier should make good


----------



## heckler7 (May 19, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ive been fucked by every sponsor on this board.


I have lots of bunk gear I can trade you, mostly underdosed


----------



## raysd21 (May 19, 2014)

> If you're making side deals with a rep or just with some other board member or a guy in the locker room...ask for references and check them out.



Hey where's the locker room.....


----------



## HeavyB (May 19, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> OP, I am sorry to hear you've been scammed by someone that a board sponsor has put their faith in rep for them.
> 
> If a rep scams you on a side deal it's not the fault of the sponsor and the sponsor is not liable.
> That being said, if a rep scams you on a side deal you should let the sponsor know about it so that they are aware of what is going on.
> ...


Thanks bro that is exactly what I was trying to get across. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> If you do side business with a rep, the sponsor isn't responsible in any way, shape or form.
> 
> 
> Warrior



Chances are the rep is fucking both sides.


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 19, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Chances are the rep is fucking both sides.



Shhhh, don't tell all my secrets. 


Warrior


----------



## exerciseordie (May 19, 2014)

Paranoids answer=spot on


----------



## Dannie (May 19, 2014)

Please PM for good deals, got a big stash to shift. 
High el quality, Low el cost.
Bitches be loco for them deals.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charley (May 19, 2014)

KelJu said:


> That seems a lot like if a walmart employee starts selling you shit out of the back door, but then scams you out of money, Walmart now owes you?
> 
> That doesn't seem right to me.



  ......you knew the guy was ripping off the store, so imo if you got ripped off  it's not the store's fault...I know you're saying the same thing..  



....but REPS sell to a middle man using the 'brand's reputation' to help the sale, therefore the rep should be responsible ....


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2014)

i think nothing less than 10 x the gear for free and a week in a hotel room with his wife then another week with his mother would make things right......

 jk lolz


----------



## rambo99 (May 19, 2014)

What did you think you were getting into buying gear from a rep on the side? Not only that, the dude was fucking shady to begin with. Bad move on your part brother. He probably ripped the sponsor off with the gear he was trying to sell, he also was trying to sell a rolex, a handgun, lol red flag right there, plus he has a reputation for being a grade A retard around here.... at least thats what ive been told.....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (May 19, 2014)

And NO the sponsor has nothing to do with this. Its a side deal that is completely out of the sponsors hands.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 19, 2014)

If a rep is making side deals claiming to be working for the sponsor (on the side) that should sound fishy in the first place and the sponsor should be made aware of it.
If a rep is making side deals with gear he got from his sponsor, that's fine...as long as he doesn't claim to be selling on the side for the sponsor and makes it known he is making the deal himself.

I don't get where you think "reps sell to a middleman...".
Reps are there to answer questions and facilitate the deals...there are no middlemen.
If you buy from a sponsor, even if you talk with a rep throughout the deal, the gear comes from the sponsor, not the rep.
Sponsors do not ship your order to a rep who reships to you.

So again, slowly this time, if you make a side deal with a rep, even if it's for gear from the rep's sponsor, the sponsor is not liable but should be made aware if you get scammed.
If the rep is claiming to be making side deals FOR THE SPONSOR you should let the sponsor know immediately.


----------



## charley (May 19, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> If a rep is making side deals claiming to be working for the sponsor (on the side) that should sound fishy in the first place and the sponsor should be made aware of it.
> If a rep is making side deals with gear he got from his sponsor, that's fine...as long as he doesn't claim to be selling on the side for the sponsor and makes it known he is making the deal himself.
> 
> I don't get where you think "reps sell to a middleman...".
> ...




............I'm sorry PF, I meant to say 'if a Rep is working for 'sponsor' & the Rep is a scammer, the sponsor should assume responsibility for the Rep's actions..if the debt isn't delt with , the 'name' of the sponsor would be in question...   imo


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 19, 2014)

^^^ that's just inviting sponsors to get scammed. 

"Your rep offered me a deal, I paid him and now you owe me"

Just my .02


Warrior


----------



## Tbjeff (May 19, 2014)

Ok, well, this is a loaded question, where do I begin?


Omfgggg 100 poasts


----------



## cube789 (May 20, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> I just won't make side deals anymore, thanks GH.
> 
> Everybody made fun of this guy except me, cause I wanted him to stick around. The guy even changed his name like he was prince or some shit.
> 
> Never thought he'd fuck me?



chino ? that guys getting negged right now


----------



## cube789 (May 20, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ive been fucked by every sponsor on this board.



pics ?


----------



## Tbjeff (May 20, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ive been fucked by every sponsor on this board.



Moe pls =[


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ive been fucked by every sponsor on this board.


----------



## Tbjeff (May 20, 2014)

[QUO TE=theCaptn';3263284]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Cap'n pls


----------



## HeavyB (May 20, 2014)

You guys are assuming I am asking for free gear. I just think of you rep for a sponsor you should be responsible for the sponsor. In like wise the sponsor should be responsible for the reps action on the same board. This has nothing to do with gear. The sponsor had to see his posts selling items. For the record he never tired to sale me the gun or Rolex. It did not appear shady.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (May 20, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> You guys are assuming I am asking for free gear. I just think of you rep for a sponsor you should be responsible for the sponsor. In like wise the sponsor should be responsible for the reps action on the same board. This has nothing to do with gear. The sponsor had to see his posts selling items. For the record he never tired to sale me the gun or Rolex. It did not appear shady.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know what you are getting at but some may assume you want free gear, while in fact you just want the gear you paid for. Unfortunately you did not buy it from Uncle Z himself, therefore he should not be held responsible. 
Chino is to be blamed, he was the one dealing gear on the side and rip a few people off or shall we say disappeared without any explanation. IMO Chino should be fired as a rep as this behavior unacceptable, scamming good honest men for a bit of dough. 
Furthermore If you play your cards right Uncle Z may be able to give you a hefty discount to compensate you, if he does not, well then I will.

*Also I would like to announce that SteelGear.Net takes application for shady and full of shit reps.*


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2014)

^^^ never miss an opportunidad!


----------



## Dannie (May 20, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ never miss an opportunidad!


May I add to the above rep vacancy advert that besides being shady and full of shit, applicants must also be open minded, willing to do some G4P stuff. 
This includes sending nudes to Capt'n and a few other vets. SteelGear.Net needs their support.


----------



## HeavyB (May 20, 2014)

Dannie said:


> I know what you are getting at but some may assume you want free gear, while in fact you just want the gear you paid for. Unfortunately you did not buy it from Uncle Z himself, therefore he should not be held responsible.
> Chino is to be blamed, he was the one dealing gear on the side and rip a few people off or shall we say disappeared without any explanation. IMO Chino should be fired as a rep as this behavior unacceptable, scamming good honest men for a bit of dough.
> Furthermore If you play your cards right Uncle Z may be able to give you a hefty discount to compensate you, if he does not, well then I will.
> 
> *Also I would like to announce that SteelGear.Net takes application for shady and full of shit reps.*



That is partly right. All I wanted from z is to contact the fucker or fire him as a rep. I also wanted everyone that knows him to see how shitty he is. I don't aspect z to send me anything. Hell ironaddict already offered to send me the gear but he got screwed too so that is not fair so I said no. 
I didn't start this thread aim at GH or Z I just wanted peoples thoughts if sponsors should be responsible for reps. I know plenty of reps that sent their own gear when the sponsor goes bad. 
Dannie I have no worries with you and I might have to ask for that discount later  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 20, 2014)

Sorry guys... you should have read his old posts. He is a mong. He probably has has not intentionally screwed you, he's just too dumb to use the gps on his three wheeled bike and can't find the post office


----------



## HeavyB (May 20, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sorry guys... you should have read his old posts. He is a mong. He probably has has not intentionally screwed you, he's just too dumb to use the gps on his three wheeled bike and can't find the post office



Damn that was it. I should have picked up on that just from the texts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cube789 (May 20, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sorry guys... you should have read his old posts. He is a mong. He probably has has not intentionally screwed you, he's just too dumb to use the gps on his three wheeled bike and can't find the post office


----------



## independent (May 20, 2014)

I told chino to scam members here.


----------



## the_predator (May 20, 2014)

ironaddict said:


> i agree, they should! But in no way do i fault the co. He reps for or hold them responsible. He was simply an outlaw, *a bandito if you will*.


like


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2014)

fuck all reps, fuck all sponsors, its all snake oil


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 20, 2014)

You guys pay big money for "pharma" that's made just like anyone does it. But without the senseless babble and 3 week ship times


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 20, 2014)

That's scary....lol


----------



## [SIL] (May 20, 2014)

lol @ people still buying gear on interwebz


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2014)

No private sales are allowed on this board. Buyer beware.


----------



## OTG85 (May 20, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/196624-Items-for-sale-liquidation-I-m-a-scammer-stay-away

You purchased from here so how are we responsible?


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 20, 2014)

Lol


----------



## HeavyB (May 20, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/196624-Items-for-sale-liquidation-I-m-a-scammer-stay-away
> 
> You purchased from here so how are we responsible?



I never said you was.. I am glad the title has been changed on that. I was basically wanted to see if others thought if sponsors are responsible for reps actions and reps responsible for sponsors actions. 

I never bashed on you or your sponsor I am still not going to. But as a person that really hasn't been on this forum that long and I talk to a rep for any sponsors I aspect them to be like a sales person for any other place. I was told all the gear was from Z and he sold tons of Z gear. So I assumed that it was sponsor drivin . But remember in my first post I just asked did anyone know him and how to get in touch with him outside the forums. I figured if he was a rep for Z you guys had some outside way to get him. Also I was trying to out him on scamming and the best way is to put in his home thread.. If he was local I would have just drove over and beat the brakes off him. 
But if it came across that I am asking for your sponsor to send me the gear he scammed me on that is not the case. I have actually said that a number of times.

You know we had a thread awhile back that stated should a rep be banded if a sponsor scammed people. I actually said no on that.  

I admit I lost it a bit last night on this and I posted some stuff that I shouldn't have but that is water under the bridge. I have no ill will to anyone but GH he lied to me and took my cash and didn't send what I needed. 
Maybe the noopet was giving me some rage.


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 20, 2014)

Only IML reps are respectable


----------



## OTG85 (May 20, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I never said you was.. I am glad the title has been changed on that. I was basically wanted to see if others thought if sponsors are responsible for reps actions and reps responsible for sponsors actions. I never bashed on you or your sponsor I am still not going to. But as a person that really hasn't been on this forum that long and I talk to a rep for any sponsors I aspect them to be like a sales person for any other place. I was told all the gear was from Z and he sold tons of Z gear. So I assumed that it was sponsor drivin . But remember in my first post I just asked did anyone know him and how to get in touch with him outside the forums. I figured if he was a rep for Z you guys had some outside way to get him. Also I was trying to out him on scamming and the best way is to put in his home thread.. If he was local I would have just drove over and beat the brakes off him. But if it came across that I am asking for your sponsor to send me the gear he scammed me on that is not the case. I have actually said that a number of times.You know we had a thread awhile back that stated should a rep be banded if a sponsor scammed people. I actually said no on that.  I admit I lost it a bit last night on this and I posted some stuff that I shouldn't have but that is water under the bridge. I have no ill will to anyone but GH he lied to me and took my cash and didn't send what I needed. Maybe the noopet was giving me some rage.


Hey I would be pissed too but unfortunately there are tons of ppl out there doing the same thing as gh.These ppl are pos and karma will eventually make its way to them.If I had his info I would give it up.


----------



## IronAddict (May 20, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I never said you was.. I am glad the title has been changed on that. I was basically wanted to see if others thought if sponsors are responsible for reps actions and reps responsible for sponsors actions.
> 
> I never bashed on you or your sponsor I am still not going to. But as a person that really hasn't been on this forum that long and I talk to a rep for any sponsors I aspect them to be like a sales person for any other place. I was told all the gear was from Z and he sold tons of Z gear. So I assumed that it was sponsor drivin . But remember in my first post I just asked did anyone know him and how to get in touch with him outside the forums. I figured if he was a rep for Z you guys had some outside way to get him. Also I was trying to out him on scamming and the best way is to put in his home thread.. If he was local I would have just drove over and beat the brakes off him.
> But if it came across that I am asking for your sponsor to send me the gear he scammed me on that is not the case. I have actually said that a number of times.
> ...



Very understandable, bro, it sucks being scammed by anyone.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 20, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> GMP WHO ThaiFDA approved son!



Don't forget...LGBT endorsed...


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 20, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Don't forget...LGBT endorsed...



Only good thing right there!


My peeps


----------



## Tbjeff (May 20, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Only IML reps are respectable



:dreaming:


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 20, 2014)

HeavyB,

I'm not sure what happened to GH. It sounds like Z doesn't know either.
For all the people who got screwed, I feel for you. I've been there. Most of us have been there...more than once.
I'd be happy to arrange a discount for you with SFY. Just shoot me a PM. I answer most of my PM's evenings and nights (Pacific time).
I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 20, 2014)

Props to paranoid!  Stand up move right there.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Only DRSE reps are respectable



FIXED


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 20, 2014)

How dare you


----------



## MI1972 (May 20, 2014)

Big Bro is watching....


----------



## s2h (May 20, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> If you do side business with a rep, the sponsor isn't responsible in any way, shape or form.
> 
> 
> Warrior



Agree 100%...if a rep is selling his rep stash Thats on him...BUT board rules are there is not to be sales or illegal items in BS&T....


----------



## s2h (May 20, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ive been fucked by every sponsor on this board.



Wasnt that the tranny for rent board Moe?....they got me too..


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 20, 2014)

Bitch you can't rent me! I'm high dollar


----------



## heckler7 (May 20, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Sorry guys... you should have read his old posts. He is a mong. He probably has has not intentionally screwed you, he's just too dumb to use the gps on his three wheeled bike and can't find the post office


LMAO yup, dont buy cookies from a retard, he will probably eat them and forget to give them to you


----------



## rambo99 (May 20, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> LMAO yup, dont buy cookies from a retard, he will probably eat them and forget to give them to you



Hahaha

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (May 20, 2014)

NO, they should not.


----------



## Warriorblaze (May 20, 2014)

COOOOOOOKIE!!!


Warrior


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 31, 2014)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 18, 2014)

Guess who's back, back again
Shady's back, tell a friend
Guess who's back,
guess who's back,
guess who's back,
guess who's back
guess who's back
Guess who's back...


----------

